

Show HN: Hacker News for Kindle's Experimental Browser - xtimesninety

Scrolling is a pain on the Kindle's experimental browser so I made (yet another) hacker news interface that uses back/next buttons instead of scrolling. Just something I did so I won't be bored on a friday night :p (shoutout to api.ihackernews.com - thanks!)<p>See it here:
http://toniobox.dreamhosters.com/hnkindle/
======
benmanns
Cool! I shortened the link to <http://bit.ly/hnkindle> because I won't
remember the full URL on my Kindle.

~~~
xtimesninety
cool thanks for that!

